# what specialis substrate maidenhead aquatics sells



## Ark (4 Oct 2008)

does anyone know what type of specialist aquatic substrate maiden head sell

i cant remember whether it was maidenhead or aquajardin that was selling the tropica substrate..

any one know what maidenhead sell

theyre website is rubbish for finding theyre products


----------



## Superman (4 Oct 2008)

I've seen both Eco Complete and Tropica at AquaJardin. If you join their club for Â£5 you get 10% off purchases, so buying substrate etc might be worth going there? Call to see how many bags of stuff they have in.

The only time I've been in a Maidenhead Aquatics to ask for planted substrate they never heard of Eco-Complete and suggested that I had maid the name up! The only one I saw was Tetra Plant Complete.


----------



## Luketendo (4 Oct 2008)

My Maidenhead stocks Tetra and JBL substrates.


----------



## Ark (5 Oct 2008)

well thnks guys for the info

i have got some money saved up because last week i celebrated eid (after fasting for a month)
and i got a bit of money
so im taking my dad down to MA later on and well see how we get on

i know aquajardin is very good ive seen their tropic aplants and products but its about 45 miles away from me and my dad hs been away all week so he doesnt want to travel much...

if i cant find any nutrient substrate such as tropica
i will keep my akadama and just pt some root tabs in there as i have some very heavy rootfeeders (v big echinodoruses)
and put some fine river gravel ontop of that..


----------



## planter (5 Oct 2008)

Ark said:
			
		

> does anyone know what type of specialist aquatic substrate maiden head sell
> 
> i cant remember whether it was maidenhead or aquajardin that was selling the tropica substrate..
> 
> ...



Hi Ark,

I think it depends Which MA you shop at .... My local stocks Eco complete, Tropica, JBL, FLora base and Colombo!!
I think most are stocking JBL (which Ive had good results with)

They should be able to order you in any of the above!


----------



## Ark (5 Oct 2008)

i spoke to my ma and they say they have laterite and tetrplant complete substrate

which one should i go for ?


----------



## Luketendo (5 Oct 2008)

My Nano is the journals forum runs on the JBL stuff and it's going well.


----------



## Themuleous (16 Oct 2008)

Most Ive been into sell JBL and tetra, cheep and cheerful, but good by all counts.

Sam


----------

